# barneys farm



## BigTree420 (Feb 28, 2015)

Hey guys has anyone here ever ordered directly through barneysfarmshop.com ? Just wondering because I just received an order from them and was wondering if anyone had any experience with their beans....the only reason I question anything is because there is more than one website claiming to represent barneys farm.  One is the website listed above and the other is barneysfarmonline.com....This one says they don't ship to america...both sites do look legit tho and the seeds I got look good...I usually go through attitude but at the time couldn't pay with a C.C. and was looking for a specific strain....any info from anyone would be great...I plan on planting them this week so I guess we shall see!!!


----------



## Kraven (Feb 28, 2015)

BigTree420 said:


> Hey guys has anyone here ever ordered directly through barneysfarmshop.com ? Just wondering because I just received an order from them and was wondering if anyone had any experience with their beans....the only reason I question anything is because there is more than one website claiming to represent barneys farm.  One is the website listed above and the other is barneysfarmonline.com....This one says they don't ship to america...both sites do look legit tho and the seeds I got look good...I usually go through attitude but at the time couldn't pay with a C.C. and was looking for a specific strain....any info from anyone would be great...I plan on planting them this week so I guess we shall see!!!




I use specifically their genetics. I order through Attitude myself and I always get Barneys Farm. Never ordered off their website since several trusted seed banks carried their beans.


----------



## BigTree420 (Feb 28, 2015)

I have ordered barneys farm genetics from attitude but never direct from them...like I said they have multiple sites claiming to be affiliated directly.with barneys farm and that just made me wonder a little bit if the website I ordered through was legit...everything seemed like it looked good but I guess I am always just a little skeptical going through a new source...at the time attitude wasn't accepting C.C payments for some reason and I was after a specific strain


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 28, 2015)

post a pic of the breeder pack it came in...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 28, 2015)

Most breeders use numerous resellers.  Some, like Mandala, either do not sell directly to the public or only sell certain parts of the year.


----------



## BigTree420 (Feb 28, 2015)

It did not come in a breeders pack rather small vials via secure shipment...I've gotten these same seeds from attitude in the breeders pack but apparently this is supposed to be direct from www.barneysfarmshop.com


----------



## BigTree420 (Feb 28, 2015)

They are based in amsterdam and checkout goes through a place called tiki trading which apparently hosts other seedbanks such as kiwiseeds, kiwiland and a couple others...I suppose it all seems legit and they did send me seeds...customer service.was helpful and very responsive...I just wasn't sure if anyone else had any experience with them....I guess I will.see how these beans come along seeing how I've gotten the same ones from attitude in the breeders pack I should be able to tell if they are indeed the same


----------



## sopappy (Feb 28, 2015)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> post a pic of the breeder pack it came in...



Toronto, Canada 

View attachment barney 003.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Feb 28, 2015)

sopappy said:


> Toronto, Canada



Yep that's the breeder packs, I like a strain called Night Shade, been growing several years now and it is my goto, or a Kush. Guess i need to branch out and try some different strains, y'all talk about genetics I have never heard of...


----------



## sopappy (Feb 28, 2015)

I probably just killed them with the flash.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 28, 2015)

Kravenhead said:


> Yep that's the breeder packs, I like a strain called Night Shade, been growing several years now and it is my goto, or a Kush. Guess i need to branch out and try some different strains, y'all talk about genetics I have never heard of...


 
Kraven  check out DNA and Reserva Privada if you want some top notch kushes...  Im a big fan of RP's OG#18 if ya like sour tasting herb... def top shelf bud...


----------



## BigTree420 (Mar 1, 2015)

Yea I've gotten them in those breeder packs through attitude but these came in tiny vials to make it easier to stealth ship...I plan on starting them in a fee days so I'll let you guys know how they do


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 1, 2015)

hopefully you didn't get burned with bunks...   I personally would be worried tho...   

BUY FROM REPUTABLE SEEDBANKS or theres a good chance your throwing your money away...  :48:


----------



## Kraven (Mar 1, 2015)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> Kraven  check out DNA and Reserva Privada if you want some top notch kushes...  Im a big fan of RP's OG#18 if ya like sour tasting herb... def top shelf bud...



I'll remember these next time I order beans, thanks Ant.


----------



## blowinthatloud (Mar 5, 2015)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> Kraven  check out DNA and Reserva Privada if you want some top notch kushes...  Im a big fan of RP's OG#18 if ya like sour tasting herb... def top shelf bud...




got some RP OG #18 on the way right now!! BtL


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 5, 2015)

blowinthatloud said:


> got some RP OG #18 on the way right now!! BtL


 
Its def one of my faves...  was talking about popping some last night...  :48:


----------



## Jason9922 (Mar 7, 2015)

I got these directly from Barneys. They wouldn't honor replacing anything lost or offer stealth because I insisted on the sealed breeder packs but BONZA will sell the same identical seeds in all the same varieties as the Barney's site and will let you buy the stealth option and will leave them in the breeder packs if you insist. I just got these pineapple chunk few days ago. 

View attachment IMG_0570 (2).jpg


View attachment IMG_0577 (2).jpg


View attachment IMG_0578 (2).jpg


View attachment IMG_0582 (2).jpg


View attachment IMG_0584 (2).jpg


----------



## Kraven (Mar 7, 2015)

:aok:


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 10, 2015)

Jason9922 said:


> I got these directly from Barneys. They wouldn't honor replacing anything lost or offer stealth because I insisted on the sealed breeder packs but BONZA will sell the same identical seeds in all the same varieties as the Barney's site and will let you buy the stealth option and will leave them in the breeder packs if you insist. I just got these pineapple chunk few days ago.




Cool never seen single seed packs from breeders


----------



## Gaiant (Mar 10, 2015)

Jason9922 said:


> I got these directly from Barneys. They wouldn't honor replacing anything lost or offer stealth because I insisted on the sealed breeder packs but BONZA will sell the same identical seeds in all the same varieties as the Barney's site and will let you buy the stealth option and will leave them in the breeder packs if you insist. I just got these pineapple chunk few days ago.



Cool looking packaging


----------



## Jason9922 (Mar 11, 2015)

Yes I think so to, I like mine compared to the Canada ones because if you notice when you look at mine, after using the bean, the package IS A PLANT SPIKE! You know one of those spikes to tell you what strain your using that pushes into the dirt. I thought that was really cool. The packaging from GREEN HOUSE SEEDS is cool to. If you look you can see the packaging to the Liberty Haze beans to. lol  Nothing like sealed breeder packs so you know your not getting screwed.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 11, 2015)

The Canadian ones are the same all over the world it's just not the single seed pack like you seem  to have.


----------



## BigTree420 (Mar 12, 2015)

Yea I should have insisted on keeping them in breeders packs...but anyways so far so good...I had 9 pop out of ten of the critical kush and they all are looking good so far! The only reason I had went straight thru barneys was because attitude wasn't accepting credit card orders at the time for some reason and I needed more of a specific strain...I did place another order thru attitude a week ago for some white widow so I'm hoping they get here in the next day or 2 and they can grow up alongside the CK!


----------



## Jason9922 (Mar 12, 2015)

Yeah I hear ya, glad you had an almost perfect germination rate like I did. I thought about it the other night after replying on here and I can't think of one time the beans I got directly from them didn't sprout. I've never gone thru attitude, have read and been told a few times that Attitudes orders always come through O Hare / Chicago Airport and they get flagged and searched every time so I never even tried. But Bonza will always give thhe singular breeder packs like the ones I posted pics of. I actually will get mine from Bonza because they are the same exact thing, but they give you the choice on the breeder pack, Barney's sometimes doesn't I guess. Its hard for me to trust just a plain bean in a clear mini bag ya know. Wish there was a reputable USA seed bank. May I ask where abouts you stay, how long did it take, and was the cost high?


----------

